# TT-S Electric front seats vs Manual



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

Hello
The Electric front seats with pneumatic adjustment of the backrest cheeks - the necessary option as you think?
or to save money and to go about the manual ?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Backrest cheeks? The mind boggles but (no pun) I would say spend the cash and go for the electric seats. The ease of use of them is money well spent in my view. Not sure how much they will recline for your passenger in the roadster though, should you particularly care.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just another item to go wrong, spend the money on some thing more worth while.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 on above.

Now, if they were memory seats like I had on my Lexus, set up for each of the key fobs, so when either me or the Mrs drove the car the seat and steering wheel moved to your preselected position as you opened the door, a great feature, and well worth the money.

Also had A/C blowing through the base of the seat in the summer, lovely on a hot day.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

The only reason to order electric seats is if you get the silver inserts. The reason being, you won't get the silver application on the base of the seat if they are manual.

As mentioned before, to be worth it, they would need to have memory IMHO.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

694 said:


> Hello
> The Electric front seats with pneumatic adjustment of the backrest cheeks - the necessary option as you think?
> or to save money and to go about the manual ?


Different markets, different expectations. All TTs imported to North America willh have power seats. 
Manual seats would be a deal breaker for most people here, but I know things are different in Europe.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Agree with Hoggy. Also if only you are driving the car? once set always set!!!


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

ptill1 said:


> Agree with Hoggy. Also if only you are driving the car? once set always set!!!


Until you leave it at a dealer for the most simple of checks and the techie moves every damn seat setting just to drive it in and out of the workshop! :evil:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> Different markets, different expectations. All TTs imported to North America willh have power seats.
> Manual seats would be a deal breaker for most people here, but I know things are different in Europe.


Mmm, could make a comment about overweight yanks, but that would be impolite :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Different markets, different expectations. All TTs imported to North America willh have power seats.
> ...


I withheld my comment similar to that namely because Canadians are not yanks...lol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Templar said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > can_quattro said:
> ...


Just back from holiday in Mexico, all inclusive place, not much difference between Septics & Canadians, all on the booze from 10:00 when the bar opened, and then hammered, loud and lairy all afternoon. Only good thing was they all were so ratted they never showed up at dinner, so the evenings were quite pleasant.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Well Shug, you can tell I'm Canadian by the fact that I have not hurled any profanity laden insults at you, even though you have earned such a response. With respect to your recent travels, if you had stayed at a better resort instead of beiing such a tightwad you would run into a better class of traveller.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> Well Shug, you can tell I'm Canadian by the fact that I have not hurled any profanity laden insults at you, even though you have earned such a response. With respect to your recent travels, if you had stayed at a better resort instead of beiing such a tightwad you would run into a better class of traveller.


True mate. Problem was the flights were £3k each for the 2 of us, club class long haul is not cheap, and then the hotel costs, so overall we probably spent about £9k on the holiday. Not sure that's tight but will take on board your comments & I'll make sure I budget a bit more for next spring's holiday. 

Probably be Barbados next spring, where we normally go, not much more overall and much nicer.

Actually it's not all Canadians & Yanks, but we didn't realise it was so cheap to get there from North America so maybe it was the chavvy types who go there.

We have similar in UK, and apols if you're offended. If you aren't one of the the loud ones why so upset?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes in my previous experience of working for an American company as a senior manager (H-D), the Canadians are nothing like Americans. The Canadian sense of humour is far closer aligned to to ours & although it's not fair to say all Americans are stereotypical, I have in general, a greater affinity with our snowy cousins.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Back to the topic, it does seem a shame that there is no memory function, especially at that price. Tried the lumbar support which comes as standard yesterday and is very effective.

On humour, the only difference I find between the "British" humour and American is that Brits/the Irish/Aussies will actually be funny in real life, whereas the Americans tend not to and find it baffling when someone quips about something. To them, that's something for professional comedians to do. What makes us all laugh though, is broadly similar.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

patatus said:


> The only reason to order electric seats is if you get the *silver inserts*.


this topic http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1009281

paint silver side in manual seats for TTS= ok


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Have had electric adjustment in several cars, including Merc and Lexus, and agree that the memory setting is very handy. If only you drive, then the main benefit - which even our Nissan enjoys - is the ability to safely make small changes while driving. The ability to slightly alter tilt or height can give renewed comfort on a longer trip, when almost all manual adjustments are dangerous unless stationery.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

694 said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason to order electric seats is if you get the *silver inserts*.
> ...


Yep, the silver interior elements to give them their rather posh name extend to the base of the seat in the electric seats version, around the control panels. That's the difference. #bringbacktheglossred

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

A very similar silver finish was on my 2005 SLK and it looked great against the red leather. It's funny how these things come and go in fashion and style.

I love the quilted look on the mark 3 seats, but not long ago only Bentley offered that, as far as I know.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Having a roadster I was thinking of purchasing a pair of seats and re-trimming them with a quilted design but keeping the original seat for swap back come trade in time, been quoted £600 all in with a choice of quality leather or combination thereof :wink:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats one item i miss a lot in my car... Electric memory seats... Seem pointless and slow when i first got them in my last bmw (which were standard in my Z4) but coded to the key with the wife driving were fantastic.

The wifes c coupe has it also... And hers is paired with the electric adjusted steering wheel... So we have our own presets and saves so much time when using each others car.

Also the advantage of using memory number 3 as my motorway cruising setting... Having the seat slights further back and more reclined makes it more relaxing.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@templar 
Do it!
What designs do u have in mind?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> @templar
> Do it!
> What designs do u have in mind?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's difficult to explain in text but looking at slate grey/black leather all over and with sculptured centre sections in a quilted diamond design done with white/silver stitching. Plastic parts of the seats I'm considering colour coding in Panther black to match some of the aluminium trim I've already had done. The TTRS motif would be embroidered into the headrest to match the style and colours of the rear badge.
Not 100% yet but if I find a picture of something similar I'll post it up.


----------

